# sikes report 3pm to 5pm



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

all caught on fiddler crabs and live shrimpon dropper rigs. lost one trying to get one in the net.cold as hell


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

man if you fished today you have an addiction and should seek counseling. congrats though


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

yes i do have a addiction. the wife and her brother went and said it was too cold andsat in the car and thats when i started catching them.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see someone else that fishes in the cold. I would have gone also but am getting tired of fighting that wind. Good catch


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

> *letsgofishin (1/4/2010)*Glad to see someone else that fishes in the cold. I would have gone also but am getting tired of fighting that wind. Good catch


Wind doesn't seem to stop you. I just saw you caught sheepsheads in a rainy day with 20mph wind. I wasn't even able to keep my lines tight :bowdown


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *letsgofishin (1/4/2010)*Glad to see someone else that fishes in the cold. I would have gone also but am getting tired of fighting that wind. Good catch


Me and Ray (konz) were talking about going this Saturday to Sikes for sheepies. Neither of us have done this particular way of targeting them before (unless spear guns count). Anyone one of you guys who knows what you are doing at Sikes for sheephead want to go fishing Saturday and have a couple shadows??? We love the cold weather :letsdrink


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

if you want to know good tips on catching sheepshead check this months issue of fl sportsman.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

> *bbarton13 (1/3/2010)*all caught on fiddler crabs and live shrimpon dropper rigs. lost one trying to get one in the net.cold as hell




haha i was the dued to your right that lost that sheep right before you got the net on em. Hopefully ill have better luck tommorow keeping my net untangled and wont have to call for help lol.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

thats funny my wife said i should go make friends with you so i would have somebody to fish with when the weather is sucky cuz you were out the in the cold and by yourself, and nobody will stay out there will me in that weather


----------



## deviantek (Dec 8, 2009)

You guys have gotta give me a heads up next time you're headed out. I'll bring the beers and maybe learn how to fish these bastards


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Good job. I love fishin out at sykes when its cold. No one around. Ill be out sunday am early.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *covertfisherman (1/4/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *letsgofishin (1/4/2010)*Glad to see someone else that fishes in the cold. I would have gone also but am getting tired of fighting that wind. Good catch
> ...






I would love to go Sat. but am not able to.Let me know when you want to try again and I'll get ya on some sheepies


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah its the closest thing to ice fishing down here for sure nice catch though its been slow for me


----------

